# Two-button vs. Three-button suit jacket.



## Wildman (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm Wildman, and I'm new here.

I've never owned, or for that matter really worn a proper suit before. I've been intending to get one for a while.

From all that I've seen in men's magazines (ads and whatnot), I'd have to say that I definitely prefer three button suits over two button suits. However, I wonder if body type must be taken into consideration.

Almost all the men in my family (particularly my dad's side) are serious bruisers in terms of build. If you put a tape measure around my ribcage (above the gut, beneath the pecs, shall we say) and around my shoulders, not to mention my neck, it'd be well above average for a 5'11 American male. I'm not quite overweight (well, I do have a bit of a spare tire that'll hopefully be gone someday) but I'm by no means of "average" build. I have to wonder if I would look like a gorilla unnaturally stuffed into a suit if I were to go the three button route. Or does that not matter? Do you have to be of average or slight build to pull off a three button suit or is that a false notion that I've somehow picked up?


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

if you are well built defo go with the two button.

a two button gives a little more shape to a chunky dude than a three button which is a little more shapeless due to the high lapel break.

a two button has a little more shape in the waist , and draws attention to that area cuz of the lower fastening.

three button suits are a young man's game.

i own a fair few three button suits due to having a 40" chest and 32 " waist.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Wildman:

Review the article "*How to Look Your Best*" linked with the other informative articles and Tutorials from the Home Page (especially the Body Type section):

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/How to Look Your Best/Introduction.htm

This will tell you if two or three button jackets will look best for your body type.

The other factor is fashion and it seems that two button is, and has been the most popular style for the past few years.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

I think 2 button would be better from the store, but with custom there are a number of ways of doing 3 button that can enhance your looks no matter what age you are.

Even at the a store you might find a 3 button model that will make you look sharp. Different manufactures have different lines because there are so many different body shapes, so if one of their lines don't work maybe another will.


----------

